# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجل حظورك:السلام عليك يا أباعبد الله الحسين(ع)

## الحـوووت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## واحة العالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## أسير الحرمان

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دانة الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## نور البدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليك يارسول الله (ص)

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف

----------


## قاسم عبدالله

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ام البنين

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)
السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## اهات كربلاء

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)
السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## وردة البستان

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج


تحياتي 
وردة البستان

----------


## همسات وله

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## فهد البدري

*زيارة عاشوراء*
السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يَا أبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ ، السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللهِ ، السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ أمِيرِ المُؤْمِنينَ ، وَابْنَ سَيِّدِ الوَصِيِّينَ ، السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ فاطِمَةَ الزّهراءِ سَيِّدَةِ نِساءِ العالَمِينَ ، السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يَا ثَارَ اللهِ وابْنَ ثارِهِ وَالْوِتْرَ المَوْتُورَ ، السَّلام عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى الأرواحِ الّتي حَلّتْ بِفِنائِكَ ، وَأنَاخَتْ بِرحْلِك عَلَيْكُمْ مِنّي جَميعاً سَلامُ اللهِ أبَداً ما بَقِيتُ وَبَقِيَ الليْلُ وَالنَّهارُ.
يَا أبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ ، لَقَدْ عَظُمَتِ الرَّزِيَّةُ ، وجَلّتْ وعَظُمَتْ المُصِيبَةُ بِكَ عَلَيْنا وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ أهْلِ الإسلام ، وَجَلَّتْ وَعَظُمَتْ مُصِيبَتُكَ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أهْلِ السَّمَوَاتِ ، فَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَّةً أسَّسَتْ أساسَ الظُّلْمِ وَالجَوْرِ عَلَيْكُمْ أهْلَ البَيْتِ ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَّةً دَفَعَتْكُمْ عَنْ مَقامِكُمْ وَأزالَتْكُمْ عَنْ مَراتِبِكُمُ الّتِي رَتَّبَكُمُ اللهُ فِيها ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَّةً قَتَلَتْكُمْ ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ الْمُمَهِّدِينَ لَهُمْ بِالتَّمْكِينِ مِنْ قِتالِكُمْ ، بَرِئْتُ إلى اللهِ وَإلَيْكُمْ مِنْهُمْ وَمِنْ أشْياعِهِمْ وَأتْباعِهِمْ وَأوْلِيائِهِمْ.
يَا أبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ ، إنِّي سِلْمٌ لِمَنْ سالَمَكُمْ ، وَحَرْبٌ لِمَنْ حارَبَكُمْ وَوليٌ لِمَنْ والاكُم وعدوٌّ لِمَنْ عَاداكُمْ إلى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ آل زِيَاد وَآلَ مَرْوانَ ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ بَنِي اُمَيَّةَ قاطِبَةً ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ ابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ عُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ شِمْراً ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَّةً أسْرَجَتْ وَألْجَمَتْ وَتَهيّأتْ وَتَنَقَّبَتْ لِقِتالِكَ ، بِأبِي أنْتَ وَاُمِّي لَقَدْ عَظُمَ مُصابِي بِكَ ، فَأسْالُ اللهَ الّذِي أكْرَمَ مَقامَكَ ، وَأكْرَمَنِي بِكَ ، أنْ يَرْزُقَني طَلَبَ ثارِكَ مَعَ إمام مَنْصُور مِنْ أهْلِ بَيْتِ مُحَمَّد صَلّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ.
اللهمّ اجْعَلْني عِنْدَكَ وَجِيهاً بِالحُسَيْنِ عَلَيهِ السَّلام فِي الدُّنْيا وَالآخِرَةِ مِنَ المقَرّبينْ .
يَا أبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ ، إنِّي أتَقَرَّبُ إلى اللهِ تعالى ، وَإلَى رَسُولِهِ ، وَإلى أمِيرِ المُؤْمِنينَ ، وَإلَى فاطِمَةَ ، وإلى الحَسَنِ وَإلَيْكَ بِمُوالاتِكَ ، ومُوالاةِ أَوليائِك وَبِالْبَرَاءَةِ مِمَّنْ قَاتَلَكَ وَنَصبَ لَكَ الحَربَ ، وبالْبَرَاءةِ مِمَّنْ أسَّسَ أساسَ الظُّلْمِ وَالجَوْرِ عَلَيْكُمْ ، وَعلى أشياعِكُم وَأبْرَأُ إلى اللهِ وَإلى رَسُولِهِ وَبِالبراءِةِ مِمَّنْ أسَّسَ أساسَ ذلِكَ ، وَبَنى عَلَيْهِ بُنْيانَهُ ، وَجَرَى في ظُلْمِهِ وَجَوْرِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَلَى أشْياعِكُمْ ، بَرِئْتُ إلى اللهِ وَإلَيْكُمْ مِنْهُمْ ، وَأتَقَرَّبُّ إلى اللهِ وَإلى رَسولِهِ ثُمَّ إلَيْكُمْ بِمُوالاتِكُم وَمُوالاةِ وَلِيِّكُمْ ، وَبِالْبَرَاءَةِ مِنْ أعْدائِكُمْ ،وَالنَّاصِبِينَ لَكُم الحَرْبَ ، وَبِالبَرَاءَةِ مِنْ أشْياعِهِمْ وَأتْباعِهِمْ ، يا أبا عَبدِ الله إنِّي سِلْمٌ لِمَنْ سالَمَكُمْ ، وَحَرْبٌ لِمَنْ حارَبَكُمْ ، وَوَلِيٌّ لِمَنْ والاكُمْ ، وَعَدُوٌّ لِمَنْ عاداكُمْ ، فَأسْألُ اللهَ الّذِي أكْرَمَني بِمَعْرِفَتِكُمْ ، وَمَعْرِفَةِ أوْلِيائِكُمْ ، وَرَزَقَني البَراءَةَ مِنْ أعْدائِكُمْ ، أنْ يَجْعَلَني مَعَكُمْ في الدُّنْيا وَالآخِرَةِ ، وَأنْ يُثَبِّتَ لي عِنْدَكُمْ قَدَمَ صِدْق في الدُّنْيا وَالآخِرَةِ ، وَأسْألُهُ أنْ يُبَلِّغَنِي الْمقامَ الْمَحْمُودَ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللهِ ، وَأنْ يَرْزُقَنِي طَلَبَ ثَارِي مَعَ إمَام مَهْدِيٍّ ظَاهِر نَاطِق بالحقِّ مِنْكُمْ ، وَأسْألُ اللهَ بِحَقِّكُمْ وَبِالشَّأنِ الَّذِي لَكُمْ عِنْدَهُ أنْ يُعْطِيَنِي بِمُصابِي بِكُمْ أفْضَلَ ما يُعْطِي مصاباً بِمُصِيبَتِهِ ، يا لَها منْ مُصِيبَة مَا أعْظَمَها وَأعْظَمَ رَزِيّتهَا فِي الإسلام وَفِي جَمِيعِ أهلِ السَّموَاتِ وَالارْضِ.

اللهُمَّ اجْعَلْني في مَقامِي هذا مِمَّن تَنالُهُ مِنْكَ صَلَواتٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ.
اللهُمَّ اجْعَلْ مَحْيايَ مَحْيا مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَمَماتي مَماتَ مُحَمَّد وَآل مُحَمَّد.
اللهُمَّ إنَّ هَذا يَوْمٌ تَبَرَّكَتْ بِهِ بَنُو اُمَيَّةَ وَابْنُ آكِلَةِ الاكْبادِ ، اللعِينُ بْنُ اللعِينِ عَلَى لِسانِكَ وَلِسانِ نَبِيِّكَ صَلّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ في كُلِّ مَوْطِن وَمَوْقِف وَقَفَ فِيهِ نَبيُّكَ ـ صَلّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ ـ.
اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أبَا سُفْيانَ وَمُعَاوِيَةَ وَيَزيدَ بْنَ مُعَاوِيَةَ وآلَ مَرْوَانَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْكَ اللعْنَةُ أبَدَ الآبِدِينَ ، وَهذا يَوْمٌ فَرِحَتْ بِهِ آلُ زِيَاد وَآلُ مَرْوانَ عَليهِمُ اللَّعْنةُ بِقَتْلِهِمُ الحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام ، اللهُمَّ فَضاعِفْ عَلَيْهِمُ اللعْنَ وَالعَذابَ الأليم.
اللهُمَّ إنِّي أتَقَرَّبُّ إلَيْكَ في هذَا اليَوْمِ ، وَفِي مَوْقِفِي هَذا ، وَأيَّامِ حَيَاتِي بِالبَرَاءَةِ مِنْهُمْ ، وَاللعْنَةِ عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَبِالْمُوالاةِ لِنَبِيِّكَ وَآلِ نَبِيِّكَ عَلَيِه وعَلَيْهِمُ السَّلام.
ثمّ يقول : اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً ( يقول ذلك مائة مرّة ).
ثمّ يقول : السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يَا أبا عَبْدِ اللهِ وَعلَى الأرواحِ الّتي حَلّتْ بِفِنائِكَ ، وَأنَاخَت برَحْلِك عَلَيْكَ مِنِّي سَلامُ اللهِ أبَداً مَا بَقِيتُ وَبَقِيَ الليْلُ وَالنَّهارُ ، وَلا جَعَلَهُ اللهُ 
آخِرَ العَهْدِ مِنِّي لِزِيَارَتِكُمْ ، أهْلَ البَيتِ السَّلام عَلَى الحُسَيْن ، وَعَلَى عَليِّ بْنِ الحُسَيْنِ ، وَعَلَى أوْلادِ الحُسَيْنِ ، وَعَلَى أصْحابِ الحُسَينِ الذينَ بَذَلُوا مُهَجَهُم دُونَ الحُسين ( يقول ذلك مائة مرّة ).
ثمّ يقول : اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ.
ثم تسجد وتقول : اللهمَّ لَكَ الحَمْدُ حَمْدَ الشَّاكِرينَ لَكَ عَلَى مُصابِهِمْ ، الحَمْدُ للهِ عَلَى عَظِيمِ رَزِيّتي.
اللهُمَّ ارْزُقْني شَفاعَةَ الحُسَيْن عَلَيهِ السَّلام يَوْمَ الوُرُودِ ، وَثَبِّتْ لي قَدَمَ صِدْق عِنْدَكَ مَعَ الحُسَيْنِ وَأصْحابِ الحُسَيْن الّذِينَ بَذَلُوا مُهَجَهُمْ دُونَ الْحُسَيْن عَلَيْهِ السَّلام.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## حــــايــرة

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## fatemah

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## ابد منساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## نصرالله

السلام عليك يارسول الله 
السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع) 
السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع) 
السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع) 
السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع) 
السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع) 
السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## أسير الحرمان

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*السلام عليك  يا ابا الزهراء يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن الزكي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين الشهيد(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المنتظرالمهدي عجل الله فرج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


**السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

*
*

----------


## حــــايــرة

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## وردة البستان

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## F3F31

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر (ع)

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام عليك يارسول الله* 
*السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)* 
*السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)* 
*السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)* 
*السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*السلام عليك يارسول الله*

*السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)*

*السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)*

*السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)*

*السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه*

----------


## MOONY

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليك يارسول الله*

*السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)*

*السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)*

*السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)*

*السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)*

*السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه*

----------


## روائع القصص

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج 




يسلموووووووووووو

رووعة

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


**السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

*
*

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## حــــايــرة

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ملاك الررروح

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع) 
السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع) 
السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع) 
السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع) 
السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع) 
السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع) 

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه

----------


## صمت السنين

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## سر النجاة

*السلام عليك يا ابا عبد اللة وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك واناخت برحلك لا جعله الله آخر العهد مني بزيارتك*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه*

*هؤلاء ائمتي بهم اتمسك ومن اعدائم اتبراء*

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ابو فاطمة ونرجس

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
السلام على الحسين الوجيه  وجده وابيه وامه واخيه والتسعة المعصومين من ولد الحسين  وعلى اخيه ابا الفضل العباس واخته السيدة زينب ع

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

الهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## الملكــــه

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه*

*هؤلاء ائمتي بهم اتمسك ومن اعدائم اتبراء*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## حــــايــرة

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يارسول الله* 
*السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)*

*السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)* 
*السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)* 
*السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)* 
*السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## إبتسام السهم

السلام عليك يارسول الله 
السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع) 
السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع) 
السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع) 
السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع) 
السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع) 
السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع) 
السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## صمت السنين

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ملكة سبأ

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
__السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج 
_

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليك يارسول الله(ص)

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## لحن الخلود

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
__السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج 
_

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ملكة سبأ

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك وترحم  على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة*
*جعله الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف*
*
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
__السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه
**
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه
**
*

----------


## amerah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## أناشيد المطر

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## مجد0

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## يوم مولدي

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## عنيده

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج
*

----------


## مجد0

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج
*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## شوق المحبة

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*السلام عليك يارسول الله(ص)

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر (عجل الله فرجه الشريف)*

----------


## ندى الصباح

*السلام عليك يارسول الله(ص)

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر (عجل الله فرجه الشريف)*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج
*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*السلام عليك يارسول الله

السلام عليك ياأمير المؤمنين علي إبن أبي طالب(ع)

السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء(ع)

السلام عليك ايها الإمام الحسن(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسين(ع)

السلام عليم أيها الإمام زين العابدين(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الباقر(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام جعفر الصادق(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام علي الرضا(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام محمد الجواد(ع)

السلام عليك أيهم الإمام علي الهادي (ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام الحسن العسكري(ع)

السلام عليك أيها الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرج
*

----------

